# Bei TrueCrypt mount autorun.inf ausführen



## BillaBong (10. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte das wenn ich mit TrueCrypt ein secure Container mounte eine .bat Datei ausgeführt wird. Ich habe schon eine autorun.inf datei in den Container gelegt und beim mounten gehofft das diese ausgeführt wird ... aber das funtzt nicht. Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine idee ?


----------



## BillaBong (11. März 2009)

hat keiner ne idee ?


----------

